# 3 Girls with Cage & All Supplies Available in Newark, DE



## Lady Wulf (Jul 20, 2014)

I am very upset I have to do this, but due to circumstances outside of my control, I need to find a new home for my three darling girls. 

Back to front: Rosalyn (Mink Irish), Violet (Russian Blue Berk) & Rogue (Black Capped/Masked)















These girls were all feeder bin rescues. They do have some quirks, but all three are friendly & sweet. They have never gotten the hang of hammocks, but they do love sleeping in their space pods and hanging running ball. They all know their names, will come to the cage door when called and all three with take treats easily. 

Rosalyn is the largest and is about 7 months old. She's pretty much in charge - a nester and food snatcher, but very sweet and the most tolerant of handling and petting. Violet is 6-7 months old and is the little explorer. She loves to climb out of the cage and sit on top, sometimes sleeping up there. Rosalyn will join her sometimes, but Rogue never climbs out. Their cage is up on a table and they can be trusted to stay with the cage with the doors left open, as they are when I am home. Rogue is the youngest and smallest at 6 months old and is a little more relaxed that the other two. 

These girls are available with their cage - a Martin's powdercoated R-695 - and all of their supplies. Supplies include two space pods (only one will hang...), fuzzy bed, igloo house, 2 mesh wheels, 2 non-leaking & quiet water bottles (seriously love these things!), 2 clear locking crock food bowls, fuzzy blankets, some other toys & extras and of course any food (Oxbow Regal Rat & cereal/pasta mix) and bedding (recycled paper pellets) that remain. I would also include their homemade bin carrier (they are in the carrier in the pictures). 

*I am asking just $50 for the girls and the cage with all of their supplies. I spent well over $300 for all of their supplies & the cage was just purchased this summer. If you are just interested in the girls without the cage or supplies, they are free to a good home. 
*
Here is their cage & current set up. The table would be available for an extra $10. It is in fairly good shape though it is not the sturdiest table. It works well for their cage, though - I've not had any problems. 









If you might be interested, please email me asap at: [email protected]

I am in Newark, DE and pick up in town would be necessary - I am unable to travel at this time. 

Thanks.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have to rehome your girls  Have you posted in any facebook groups? You might get some luck there. The NE PA Rat breeders/owners group is one I am in and you might be able to find a home through them. 

I'm up to 6 rats otherwise I'd love to adopt your girls.


----------

